# Breeding Lineup - What do you think?



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey everyone. 

Can you believe it is time for breeding season. I am so excited. :wahoo: This will be my first year breeding my new herd, all dwarf Nigi's. ADGA, AGS and NDGA registered. CAE, Johnes tested and neg...we are a clean herd and READY TO GO.   We are feelinging that lovin' feeling... :ROFL: (well, smelling it is more like it)

:chin: I need your help, who do you think I should pair with who??? :whatgoat: 

Below are first my bucks; 

Flash (Sunny Daze Kiss my Flash) is the white and black. he is polled, blued eyes, and just wonderful color and confirmation. proven buck with amazing babies
Sire - Tiny Starz Jumping Jack Flash
Dam - Artist's Eye Chi Chi Swirl

CJ (Phoenix Rising Black Beard)- this is his first year....he is black with a white spot and waddles.. sweet loving guy...so excited to have him.
Sire - Poppy Patch SM Johnny Depp
Dam - God's Love Farm H Allie

I am breeding 4 of my girls this year. 

Allie (God's Love Farm H Allie)
will be bred to Flash

Willow (Country Bumpkins Weepin Willow)
Sire - Sides Friedrich
Dam - Hollyhock Farm Lily

Kona (Hickory Gate Belle)
Sire - Tukswitt Farm Grey Goose
DAM - Pocket Sized DD Blue Wisteria

Brandy (Tukswitt Farm Apple Jack)
Sire - Kids Corral LB Lue Ember
Dam - Tukswitt Farm Brandy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Flash's daughter Flash Point here at my place could use more length. So I wouldnt use him on any does that are lacking in length as this could produce kids who are also shorter in length. 

CJ comes out of nice lines Im sure you will be pleased with his kids.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Stacey. I can't wait to see what we get....waaahhhhoooooo


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It sure is an exciting time! :clap: I would breed Allie and CJ. They both look to be very stylish and pretty and a good cross to line breed on :thumb: I really can't tell the others conformation from the pics. Do you have any set up pics of them? I really like Allie though! :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lost Prairie said:


> It sure is an exciting time! :clap: I would breed Allie and CJ. They both look to be very stylish and pretty and a good cross to line breed on


CJ is Allie's son


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> CJ is Allie's son


I know  I think that would be a nice cross. I don't know what Allie's udder looks like, but I really like her and I think that she could really give you something to work with. I bet they would be awesome kids as they would be heavy bred on Allie. :thumb: Gods Love Farm has had some really nice goats! I love your buckskin doe you have from them Stacey! :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

personally thats inbreeding and not linebreeding. I dont believe breeding son to mother to ever be a good idea


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > CJ is Allie's son
> ...


WAY to close of a breeding IMO. 
Hard to tell who to breed to whom without conformation photos of them or udder shots of the gals and udder shots of the guys moms.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know much about matching up bucks to does... but I do like that beautiful smile in Flash point's Face! Too Cute... he knows it's breeding season too!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

milk and honey said:


> I dont know much about matching up bucks to does... but I do like that beautiful smile in Flash point's Face! Too Cute... he knows it's breeding season too!


you should see him when I let the girls out to play...poor guy...the girls just torture him running past his fence....you should see his face... :ROFL:

CJ is not quite sure what is going on but he knows he really likes the girls....


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck on whatever you decide! And keep us posted!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's really up to jen what she wants to do. I would be a good way to find out Allie's true faults and if breeding her future kids to CJ would be a good idea or not. But any bucks from the breeding should be wethered and the judgement on quality should wait until you see how daughters would mature and freshen. I do think CJ took after his dad a LOT, so it may be a good breeding. Hard to say until you do it.


----------

